# Smile Boomer



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

just some smileys and goodens of Boomer


















this one always makes me laugh









Boomer and his best bud Gracie


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe great smile. LOL send that baby over top clean my sliding glass door too LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NOt sure if he is cleaning or thining how good that cat might taste!!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Great pics but the one of him licking the door is great lol..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree I love the the one of boomer licking the glass priceless LOL


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

nice pics, he looks like a big boy


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

My front door glass looks like that too....nothing but doggy slober all over it. Thanks to my girl Rain who has to lick the glass everytime I go out.
I guess she thinks licking it will somehow get it to open.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

my backdoor looks like that too, I gave up on keeping it clean.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah our doors always look like that  oh and to prove he wasn't gonna eat the kitty 
heres him and Kit-Kat in thier usual positions


----------

